# Early advertising,



## Rustngrease (Dec 10, 2022)

Some really cool original advertising here, new departure book cover, Schwinn kick stand directions , not sure if it was for a bike shop or what,cool heavy Paper stock, ads start from 1920 on up, photo is a photo re print of a kid on a purple bird, bunch of other cool stuff. 20 bucks shipping lower US 48 pp ff


----------



## Rustngrease (Dec 12, 2022)

I'll start the bid 80 bucks , these are pretty cool pieces, any takers after that?


----------

